# Arrived This Morning - Comments Welcome



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

My 6306-7001 arrived this morning, interested to hear what you guys think.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

hippo said:


> My 6306-7001 arrived this morning, interested to hear what you guys think.


Hi Hippo...

Don't know if it's the picture quality but it looks like this one has been in the wars.

It will cost a fair bit to get this one into nice condition, or do you plan to use it as a beater?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

The plan is to slow bring it up to scratch so to speak!!! To try and restore it to its former glory. Any thoughts as to who to contact?


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Jason has a very good guy that he uses to do the servicing!

Restoration I'm not sure though.

Mike


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Is it the one Andy had for trade?


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

I don't think it looks that bad at all







The case looks good, the dial looks fine and the lume on the hands also look intact. You might want to try to clean the hands, or just get a replacement set. The bezel needs some work though, but you might be able to get a replacement for that as well. Good luck, and thanks for sharing!

Knut


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

No found it in a corner of the 'bay would you believe???


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think it looks great, the dial ageing looks superb, it depends on how much you paid and what you want to invest, what I would do is send it to Jack at IWW and get him to match new hand lume to the dial markers, like the 6309 (6?)Deano had re-lumed with 'vintage' lume, it would look fantastic then, if you wanted Jack could do any other work you needed, Jack is the lume master though in my opinion


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> I think it looks great, the dial ageing looks superb, it depends on how much you paid and what you want to invest, what I would do is send it to Jack at IWW and get him to match new hand lume to the dial markers, like the 6309 Deano had re-lumed with 'vintage' lume, it would look fantastic then, if you wanted Jack could do any other work you needed, Jack is the lume master though in my opinion


Got her off the 'bay for Â£100, still in shock!!!!!









The idea of matching vintage lume sounds great. I would like to gently restore her, but not make it at all obvious, she must look her age if you get what I mean?

The crystal in scratched, can it be replaced with a new original or a slightly better condition used one, so to speak? I don't want to get the watch over restored.

Many thanks Hippo


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, the crystals are available, Roy has them in stock I think, also you really should change the day display to the Kanji day wheel, it looks very cool 

Have you found Deanos pic of his vintage lume?


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Yes Kanji date wheel would get noticed... I think I posted a English/Japanese Day chart to tell what day it was a while back might be worth a look!!!

Mike


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

No not managed to yet. I think you're right, gonna change the date now


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

hippo said:


> No not managed to yet. I think you're right, gonna change the date now


Like this...



















Mike


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

There we go that's better


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

K.I.T.T. said:


> Like this...


I have a question. AFAIK, the line that is listed as chinese in the pic is the same as Kanji numbers. As I understand it, kanji numbers and their chinese equivalent use pretty much the same characters. So the question is, are those "chinese" characters just numbers (like in the roman numeral day wheels) or are these the characters the chinese use to spell out the names of weekdays?


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Nice
















Is it staying on Rubber or are you going to experiment with alternate straps like a Bond NATO etc.

Mike


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I like the idea of a Nato either black or the Bond for it, the rubber is far too hot!!!!!!!

I don't suppose you know where I can get a bezel spring and ball bearing for her do you? Bezel spins like a roulette wheel at the moment!!!!


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

hippo said:


> I like the idea of a Nato either black or the Bond for it, the rubber is far too hot!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't suppose you know where I can get a bezel spring and ball bearing for her do you? Bezel spins like a roulette wheel at the moment!!!!


Actually yes!! JoT sent me some 'click-balls' recently... or you can use the ball out of a ball-point pen biro & the slightly cut-down spring out of a broken springbar...

Works fine... do a search I think Jason did it 2yrs ago and it's still going fine!

Mike


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Sounds tricky I'll give it ago!!!!!!

I'm assuming Roy is a good place to go for the Nato straps??


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

hippo said:


> Sounds tricky I'll give it ago!!!!!!
> 
> I'm assuming Roy is a good place to go for the Nato straps??


Yes 22mm Nato























Mike


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks good hippo







Hope you decide to send it to jack you won't be disapointed


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

HI Hippo

Great to see you picked up a 6306...

...its seen better day though and the restoration to bring her back to her former glory will be quite a long journey.

The dial is in very good shape with some nicely aged lume. The hands are shot though... you should be able to pick a set of 6309 up quite easily and possibly get them relumed to match the dial (rather like my picture in Jason's post). The hands would be the same period but be in much better condition. The crystal you have the choice an orig one you can quite easliy find or one of the newer sapphires. Gaskets again quite easy to source if you know where to look. What is the bezek like .?? Case finishing, unless you are good leae it to the experts...

You could be looking at about $300 to get her back to a really good state...

Looking forwards to the project posts.

Thanks

deano


----------

